# Guest Speaker- Jim Hutchinson, Managing Editor of the Fisherman Magazine “The Fall Ru



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

The general membership meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association will be held on Tuesday, November 8th, 2005 starting between 7:30 & 7:45 PM at the Ridgefield Park Elk's Club #1506 located at Spruce Street and Cedar Avenue, Ridgefield Park, NJ.

This months guest speaker is Jim Hutchinson Jr. Managing Editor of "The Fisherman Magazine, New Jersey & Delaware Bay Edition. His presentation will cover "THE FALL RUN - SANDY HOOK TO CAPE MAY". We had an excellent run of surf-caught stripers in November through the holidays in 2004, and things are already shaping up to be the same. He will cap off the seminar with a look at the big trophy bass that are chunked up in Cape May and Delaware Bay every November. Many of New Jersey's 50's and near 60's pound bass are hooked here in mid-November each year. 

He has indicated he will donated a Seeker 10 foot Surf Rod that will be raffled off for free to everyone who attendees this meeting. 
Again, the November 8th meeting of the HRFA, starting between 7:30 & 7:45 PM, Jim Hutchinson Jr. will have as a guest speaker. Everyone is welcome to attend. Non members are requested to donate $2.00 The meeting is held on the second floor of the Ridgefield Park Elks Lodge. Corner of Spruce and Cedar streets in Ridgefield Park, NJ. For more information, directions and a one time free pass, go to www.hrfa.us

As always the HRFA is accepting new members. If you become a new member at this time, the membership is good through December 2006. Membership is only $25.00 annually. Remember, you have to be there to win that great ten foot Seeker Surf Rod. Bring a friend.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Just a reminder that the meeting for the HRFA is this Tuesday, November 8th meeting of the HRFA, starting between 7:30 & 7:45 PM, Jim Hutchinson Jr. will have as a guest speaker. Everyone is welcome to attend. Non members are requested to donate $2.00 The meeting is held on the second floor of the Ridgefield Park Elks Lodge. Corner of Spruce and Cedar streets in Ridgefield Park, NJ. For more information, directions and a one time free pass, go to www.hrfa.us


----------

